# S&W model 15 for concealed carry



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have the opportunity to pick uo a S&W model 15 with a 4" barrel and would like some opinions on the feasibility of this model for concealed carry. Anyone using it for CCW?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

gunner69 said:


> I have the opportunity to pick uo a S&W model 15 with a 4" barrel and would like some opinions on the feasibility of this model for concealed carry. Anyone using it for CCW?


I would think it could be used just as easily as any other full size pistol. Revolvers really aren't as capable or as practicle as semi-auto pistols b/c of capacity, but they are extremely reliable. You can get molded kydex holsters customized to fit it for OWB or IWB carry. The Model 15 is a fantastic pistol.


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's a 4" S.&W. Mod. 66 that conceals easily enough.

http://i3.tagstat.com/p1/0/MGfh3VAoU4WxMgedeqQG6Dc4HnYl9q02gV3qVGh2D2l-DOagD3HUnQ==.jpg


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

gunner69 said:


> I have the opportunity to pick uo a S&W model 15 with a 4" barrel and would like some opinions on the feasibility of this model for concealed carry. Anyone using it for CCW?


I have in the distant past, yes. I carried a 4" S&W model 15 .38 Special concealed, occasionally, for several years with no problems. Get a good holster, and some thinner grips that won't snag and/or cause the cover garment to ride-up, and you'll be good-to-go. I used Hogue hard nylon pebble-grained finger-groove grips and a Bianchi Pistol Pocket thumb-break leather holster, but this all took place 30 years ago, so there may be better choices nowadays.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I'll get it but will probably load it with wadcutters and use it as a nightstand gun.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*Depends on circumstances*

I carried a model 19 for years. It is much the same gun, K frame Smith & Wesson, but in 357 Magnum and has an underlug on the barrel.

They are accurate and shoot quite well. They are considered 'big' for concealed carry today. When I was younger we didn't know better and carried them anyway. No on really noticed. (I was skinnier then...) They only have six rounds prior to reloading, consequently one learns to fire with more care and keep track of shots fired. However, a good double action revolver - such as a M15 - lends itself to rapid and accurate double action shooting.

So it really depends on your mindset and how you dress. One gentleman of my acquaintance - long ago - carried such a revolver daily wearing sandals, beach-comber shorts and a Hawaiian print shirt. If one is a jacket and tie dresser, no problem. Tight jeans and a tee shirt can be done, probably not a really tight 'wife beater'. And it helps to be determined to make hits, not loud noises.


----------



## dahermit (Oct 30, 2014)

Ford Truck: How would we know know how it "conceals", when you have your shirt raised up. Unless you wear a very over-sized shirt, I suspect that it would make an obvious "print". I wish that you had taken two photos...one as you did, and another with your shirt down.
Hows about it? Take a shot with your shirt over the gun?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ford truck
Nice cross draw setup, 
:draw:


----------

